# intra-operative injections for post-op pain



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, I am a little confused on intra-operative injections done for post-operative pain.
My understanding is that say a femoral cath done after induction of the general anesthesia for a total knee replacement is still seperately reportable and reimbursable if -59 is included and the diagnosis includes 338.18 post-operative pain. Is this incorrect?

I know that pre-induction and post-operative injections are seperately reportable as long as these were not included in the anesthesia time. But I cannot find anything clear explaining intra-operative injections done. 

Please HELP!


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 10, 2010)

https://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

Have you already read chapter two in NCCI policy manual? Reviewed CPT Assistant?


----------



## cclarke (Dec 9, 2010)

A recently updated ASA position paper does a nice job of summarizing this issue.  

See the ASA website at http://www.asahq.org/For-Healthcare-Professionals/Standards-Guidelines-and-Statements.aspx 

and scroll to the link for 

Reporting Postoperative Pain Procedures in Conjunction With Anesthesia (2010) 

Hope this helps - 
Catherine


----------

